# Redundancy after first being put on a 3 day week?



## Johnboy900 (1 Apr 2009)

I was just wondering as to a persons redundancy entitlements after being first cut down to a 3 day week.

I have been in full time employments for the last 8 years. Recently our working week has been reduced to 3 days with the possibility of redundancy on the horizon. My question is will the redundancy I receive be calculated on the salary I am on now (3 days) or on the full working week (5 days) that I have I have been on for the last 8 years?

This might be a simple question but all this is new to me. Thanks.


----------



## sunnygirl (1 Apr 2009)

If you are made redundant within 12 months of being put on short time, your package will be based on your full wage (ie 5 days per wk). If however, you are made redundant after a period of 12 months has passed, the issue becomes cloudier. It depends then on whether you ever accepted the shorter working hours. hope this helps.


----------



## Johnboy900 (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks Sunnygirl.


----------



## saintstephen (29 Apr 2009)

sunnygirl said:


> If you are made redundant within 12 months of being put on short time, your package will be based on your full wage (ie 5 days per wk). If however, you are made redundant after a period of 12 months has passed, the issue becomes cloudier. *It depends then on whether you ever accepted the shorter working hours.* hope this helps.


 
Hi I think a shorter working week is on the cards for me also. I am on a weekly salary, I was first approached to go on a hourly rate, I resisted this politlely as possible, now it looks like a 3 day week is going to happen. I am in working here 9 years. No written contract. Although I had one in place for a few years.

The 2 Q's I have are.
What does it mean to "accept" the shorter working hours ?. I don't want to accept it but have no choice.
Is it posssible to apply for redundancy within the 12 month period due to the fact that the job you had, ie.. full time etc no longer exists ?.


----------



## TINKY WINKY (29 Apr 2009)

This is an awful situation to be in but looks like you have no choice but to comply, if i was you i would approach social welfare about entitlements in lieu of the other days you may be entitled to fis if you have children to support.


----------



## saintstephen (7 May 2009)

saintstephen said:


> Hi I think a shorter working week is on the cards for me also. I am on a weekly salary, I was first approached to go on a hourly rate, I resisted this politlely as possible, now it looks like a 3 day week is going to happen. I am in working here 9 years. No written contract. Although I had one in place for a few years.
> 
> The 2 Q's I have are.
> What does it mean to "accept" the shorter working hours ?. I don't want to accept it but have no choice.
> *Is it posssible to apply for redundancy within the 12 month period due to the fact that the job you had, ie.. full time etc no longer exists ?.*



Unfortunatly I, like alot of unfortunate people have been put on a short week... reading this thread has been very helpful, and I have sorted out the SW entitlements.
However, I still do not understand fully the redundancy situation. I have worked here for 9 years but am worried that if I am on a short week for over a year I would not be entitled to my full redundancy..



> sunnygirl*Re: Redundancy after first being put on a 3 day week?*
> If you are made redundant within 12 months of being put on short time, your package will be based on your full wage (ie 5 days per wk). *If however, you are made redundant after a period of 12 months has passed, the issue becomes cloudier. It depends then on whether you ever accepted the shorter working hours. *hope this helps. 01-04-2009 02:10 PM


 
Could somebody help clarify my Q highlighted above... much thanks


----------



## minion (10 May 2009)

Before anyone agrees to changes in working conditions they should ask for the changes and impacts of these changes on situations like redundancy etc down the line - in writing.

If the employer writes anything illegal you have them by the sort and curlies.
If they dont, then you at least know where you stand.

You can probably ask them for this in writing after you have been put on a short week too.  I think you should ask for it.


----------



## thesimpsons (10 May 2009)

I have heard of companies where they made agreement that if made redundant after a period of short term they would pay redundancy of 8 years at full rate and then x yrs at the shorter rate.  This might just be the extra over statutory but it might be worth investigating with your company.


----------



## saintstephen (11 May 2009)

Thanks for the reply's, I will try to clarify with my employer, I was wondering if there was an exact legal position, have looked online but no luck.


----------

